# Guess who has a special day today?



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

The Knucklehead is 2 years old today!!! :wild:

It's been a long road, but so well worth it. He is everything I could have ever dreamed of in a GSD.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Knuckles!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy birthday handsome!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day Knuckles!!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey handsome, hope that you have a great day. :birthday:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Knuckles! You are still one of the handsomest GSD boys I know. Shh don't tell Lucky I said that!
PS Nice to see your post Berleen


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday, gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday handsome Knuckles!
I hope you get lots of yummy treats!!!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy birthday handsome!!! :wild:


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

He got a frozen ham bone this morning ... I think he's liking this birthday thing! 
I sure wish I could give him something special today... like his favorite thing, a walk! But we have high heat & humidity today that there is no way I'm making myself or him walk in this stuff. The air is so thick it's hard to breathe. I'll make it up to him tomorrow...


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Hes so gorgeous.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Man, that is a friggin cool pup! Congrats and best wishes for upcoming years 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday big boy!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy birthday Knuckles!!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome boy!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hope you had a great day!


----------

